#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-21
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Tassos> παιδιά έχω έναν ubuntu 12.04 server που έχω ένα site, θέλω τώρα να μεταφέρω το site μου αυτό μαζί με την database και τα λοιπά
<Tassos> σε έναν άλλο server
<Tassos> πως γίνεται; να τα μεταφέρω όλα και να είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό όπως πριν..
<sockod> σε τι σέρβερ;
<Tassos> από ubuntu server ΣΕ ubuntu server θέλω να γίνει η μεταφορά φίλε sockod
<sockod> Δεν έχω χρησιμοποιήσει ubuntu server ποτέ
<sockod> θα το κάνω κάποια στιγμή όμως
<sockod> όταν βρω χρόνο
<sockod> οπότε καλύτερο θα ήταν να απαντήσει κάποιος που έχει εμπειρία
<sockod> αυτό που γνωρίζω από άλλους σέρβερς
<sockod> κι ίσως ισχύει κατ'αντιστοιχία
<sockod> είναι πως κάνεις copy paste τα αρχεία
<sockod> από τον φάκελο που βρίσκονται στον πρώτο σέρβερ
<sockod> στον ίδιο φάκελο που υπάρχει λογικά στον 2ο σέρβερ
<sockod> και από την βάση δεδομένων εξάγεις το dump file
<sockod> και το εισάγεις στην Β.Δ. του άλλου server
<sockod> υποθέτοντας ότι είναι mysql η Β.Δ.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2293-1: CUPS vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2293-1/>
<eliasps> Xairetw thn koinothta. Sorry gia ta greeklish, eimai se live kai panta ksexnw na egkatasthsw ta ellhnika
<eliasps> Tha xreiastw thn boitheia sas gia na kanw format se ena partition
<eliasps> to opoio thelw na einai hfs+ (gia os x)
<LoganL> hackidos kur ilia ? :P
<eliasps> Egkatestisa ta paketa hfsutils kai hfsplus kai sto gparted emfanistike h epilogh gia to hfs
<eliasps> alla oxi gia to hfs+ (einai grayed-out). Gnwrizei kaneis ti mporw na kanw?
<eliasps> LoganL kalhspera! exw mpei apo to web interface kai den eida to mhnuma. exw sunithisei thn xlidi toy xchat :P
<eliasps> den einai dikos mou o upologistis
<eliasps> prokeitai gia ena imac mias filhs mou, h opoia thelei anagkastika to os x logo programmaton poy den uparxoun sta linux
<eliasps> (arxitektonika)
<LoganL> καλησπερα καλησπερα
<eliasps> exei mia othonh terastia kai to ubuntu pou exw twra apo to live fainetai kataplhktiko!
<eliasps> Krima dhladh pou den mpainei linux se ayto ton ypologisth!!
<LoganL> σπρώχτο λίγο και συ
<LoganL> τόσα προγράμματα υπάρχουν
<LoganL> :ρ
<eliasps> Isxuei, alla kuriarxei ayto to autocad dustuxws
<eliasps> :P
<LoganL> ξέρω ξέρω
<LoganL> !
<eliasps> kleinw na dokimasw kati allo. problepetai ksenuxti :P
<irene_> γεια σας. αντιμετωπιζω ενα προβλημα με την εγκατασταση. μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει μηπως?
<Junka> !ask | irene_
<lubotu3> irene_: Παρακαλούμε μην ρωτάτε για να κάνετε μια ερώτηση, απλά ρωτήστε αυτό που θέλετε σε λίγες γραμμές ώστε να είναι ευανάγνωστο. Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει την απάντηση θα σας απαντήσει. :)
<LoganL> pou akrivos stin egkatastasi ?
<irene_> ενταξει. στο σημειο που επρεπε να διαλεξω εγκατασταση του ubuntu μαζι με τα windows 8 μου μου ελεγε οτι δεν υπαρχει λογισμικο και μου ειχε διαθεσιμο μονο να διαγραψω το υπαρχον
<LoganL> ara den sou eixe to install ubuntu alongside with windows swsta ?
<irene_> ναι
<LoganL> tha prepei sto something else na kaneis ena (i dio) partition gia to ubuntu
<irene_> δεν νομιζω πως ξερω να το κανω αυτο
<LoganL> gt ?
<LoganL> :P
<irene_> δεν ξερω.νομιζω πως ειναι κατι δυσκολο
<irene_> :p
<LoganL> oxi den einai exeis dei kanena video odigo ?
<irene_> ναι εχω δει και βλεπω ξανα τωρα εκεινο που υπαρχει οταν ειναι να το κατεβασεις
<LoganL> ti na katevaseis
<LoganL> ?
<irene_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BbMr_0QObf0
<irene_> αυτο ειναι
<LoganL> https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=25314
<LoganL> diavase kai auto
<irene_> σορρυ με πεταξε
<irene_> θα το διαβασω ευχαριστω
<LoganL> nase kala
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-22
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2297-1: acpi-support vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2297-1/> || USN-2294-1: Libtasn1 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2294-1/>
<nick-teach> καλησπέρα! μήπως κάποιος ξέρει τι γίνεται με τα συμπιεσμενα ελληνικά ονόματα αρχείων;
<nick-teach> παλιά τα εμφάνιζε κινέζικα τώρα δεν τα εμφανίζει καθόλου
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2295-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2295-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2296-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2296-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-23
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<sockod> καλημέρα
<Black_Horseman> hola
<ubuderix> geochr
<geochr> έλα ubuderix
<ubuderix> καλησπέρα
<sockod> καλησπέρα!!
<ubuderix> καλησπέρα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2298-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2298-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2299-1: Apache HTTP Server vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2299-1/>
<Black_Horseman> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-24
<sockod> καλημέρα
<Tassos> σε recovery mode πως γίνεται να ενεργοποιήσω το internet?
<Ooga_Booga> πθιτ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2301-1: Jinja2 vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2301-1/> || USN-2300-1: LZO vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2300-1/>
<Black_Horseman> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-25
<Tassos> παιδιά, να σας ρωτήσω
<Tassos> έχω έναν server με ένα site και θέλω τώρα αυτό το site μου να το μεταφέρω σε έναν άλλο server και να λειτουργεί σωστά
<Tassos> αυτό για α το κάνω, αρκεί μονάχα να μεταφέρω τα αρχεία του από το /var/www/.. και μετά και την database από to /var/lib/mysql/
<Tassos> να τα βάλω στον νέο server και θα είναι οκ;
<geochr> καλησπέρα παίδες...
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-26
<Ooga_Booga> yo
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-27
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-20
<harispc> h
<harispc> i
<talos-mintgr> a
<talos-mintgr> v
<talos-mintgr> e
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<talos-mintgr> Kalhspera
<xeirwn> mono emeis oi duo eimaste edw ?
<talos-mintgr> Και 5-6 bots λολ
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> lew na xwrisw to laptop sthn mesh...miso windows 7 kai to allo miso linux
<talos-mintgr> Καιρός να δοκιμάσεις και τα λαϊνούξ
<xeirwn> edw sto desktop pou grafw twra exw idi linux....
<talos-mintgr> χαχα
<talos-mintgr> σε πειράζω
<xeirwn> :-)
<talos-mintgr> Πως πάνε οι ζέστες;
<xeirwn> to lapitopi exei disk 500gb xwrismeno se 3 partitions ( 27gb recovery partition, 120gb  (C:) win7,kai 324gb (D:) data-storage........
<xeirwn> se poia partition na balw ta linux ?
<talos-mintgr> Ένας δίσκος?
<xeirwn> nai enas
<talos-mintgr> Εγω θα μικρανα τα data 120GB στα windows ειναι καπνός
<talos-mintgr> Θα εβαζα ενα 50 απο τα data
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, arxisan na sfigkoun
<xeirwn> prwta apoola mporoun na douleboun kai ta duo leitourgika tautoxrona , 'h xreiazetai dualboot ?
<talos-mintgr> Εξ ορισμού το λειτουργικό συτημα ελέγχει τον υπολογιστή, αρα κάθε υπολογιστής μπορεί να τρέχει μόνο ένα κάθε στιγμή
<talos-mintgr> Αρα αν θέλεις 2 λειτουργικά να τρέχουν ταυτόχρονα θές δυο υπολογιστές
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά αν εεις ενα υπολογιστή, τότε πως;
<talos-mintgr> Μα με εξομοίωση :-)
<talos-mintgr> Αρα ειτε
<talos-mintgr> α)επιλέγεις λειτουργικό
<talos-mintgr> β) Τρέχεις ενα Virtualbox η κατι ανάλογο
<pc_magas> Btw paides to sk hmoun se hackathon.
<pc_magas> ;)
<pc_magas> kai h omada mou (pou egine ekei) vgike stin 5i 8esi.
<xeirwn> ok, paei h prwth erwthsi....alla xwris virtual...kapou phre to mati mou gia ena programma pou mporei na trexoun duo leitourgika tautoxrona, xwris na empodizei to ena to allo
<xeirwn> kata poso einai moufa , den kserw
<talos-mintgr> Παιζει ενα καλό hackathlon για εναλλκτική οικονομία, εναλακτικά συστήματα, κρυπτονομίσματα κλπ εδω κάτω. ξεκίνησε αυτή την εβδομάδα και θα τραβήξει ενα μήνα με κόσμο απο ισπανία, βραζιλία και αλλού
<talos-mintgr> Αμα θες να συνεχίσεις
<talos-mintgr> ;-)
<talos-mintgr> Τι hackathlon ηταν και τι θέμα είχατε
<talos-mintgr> ( Και 1000 ΜΠΡΑΒΟ !!!! )
<talos-mintgr> xeirwn: Ισως να μιλάς για μια τεχνολογία σαν το docker
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, auto to hackathon http://crowdhackathon.com/transport/
<pc_magas> Kai hmastan oi monoi pou kaname game.
<pc_magas> Alla paizei malakia me tin prepaid kai den kserw pws 8a paroume ta lefta tou vraveiou
<talos-mintgr> Cool. Την είχα δει την ανακοινωση
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, dwse info
<talos-mintgr> για docker ή για το άλλο ?
<xeirwn> talos-mintgr, den kserw, to diabasa se ena ollandiko site...psaxnw ksana mipws to entopisw pali
<talos-mintgr> https://fair.coop/el/bulletin6/
<talos-mintgr> Για το docker και τα containers ή κουβέντα είναι μακρά
<pc_magas> Mantepste pws onomasa tin omada
<talos-mintgr> Θα αλλάξει τελείως τον τροπο με τον οποιο θα αντιλαμβανώμαστε τους σερβερς
<talos-mintgr> #karotseri-trava ?
<xeirwn> ok to ksexname to docker, ...episis vgazoume kai to virtual exw...mas emine to dualboot....poios einai o kaluteros diamoirasmos sta partitions wste na douleuei to laptop kala xwris problhmata ?
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, btw to docker container emena mou aresei epeidei xrisimopoieite sto PaaS
<pc_magas> xeirwn, Apo ta data sou koveis kati na to doseis st5o linux
<pc_magas> sto*
<pc_magas> to 245Gb
<pc_magas> Eidallws svineis to recovery partition kai to vazeis ekei. Alla den kserw ti epiptwseis exei.
<talos-mintgr> Προσοχή μονο: Αν ο δισκός εχει παλίο σύστημα καταμήσεων θέλει μια εκτεταένη κατάτμηση
<talos-mintgr> Καλό είναι να μην σβήσεις το recovery.
<xeirwn> etsi skeftika ki egw...na afhsw to recovery a8ikto, kai na mikrinw thn D: kata 120gb kai ekei mesa na egkatastisw to linux
<pc_magas> Exw aporia giati sta Ellinika Panepistimia den ma8ainoun to git?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ok
<pc_magas> an se kalyptei
<xeirwn> pc_magas, fotografia 8a epeksergazomai se auto me gimp kai Darktable
<pc_magas> xeirwn, ok
<talos-mintgr> Ειχε μια παρουσιαση πριν 1 μήνα στο ITE
<pc_magas> Gimp paizei kai se win
<pc_magas> talos-mintgr, thema?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, alla kalytera se linux,
<xeirwn> ok
<pc_magas> xeirwn, vasika na ma8eis kai ena allo ui.
<pc_magas> Eksallou an xrisimopoieis mono auta tote kalytera se linux.
<xeirwn> gia pes....
<xeirwn> poio protineis ?
<pc_magas> Mono kai mono oti to Linux einai Eleu8ero logismiko.
<pc_magas> xeirwn, proswpika gia epaggelmatiki xrisi xrixsimopoiw ubuntu logo oti to kserw arketa kala.
<pc_magas> Kai exei ta tools pou 8elw. Px. git, php, web servers, ftp (ston nautilo parakalw) kai safws tin konsola. Kalo to gui alla ftanei mexri ena orio.
<pc_magas> Px. katse na xrisimopoihseis git se win.
<pc_magas> Me ton terminal emulator twn win
<pc_magas> Efialtis
<pc_magas> Enw se Linux konsola exei to vasikotero copy - paste.
<pc_magas> Kai aliases.
<pc_magas> Kaoi epeidei eimai backend guy exei kai to curl.
<xeirwn> gia na pw thn alh8eia, ekana mia mikrh bolta sthn agora ki exw zalistei apo tis toses dianomes, kai apo ta tosa pou grafoune....den ksereis ti na epilekseis
<pc_magas> xeirwn, pare mia kai des tin
<pc_magas> panw katw ta idia einai kai to perivallon allazei.
<pc_magas> kai to setarisma kapoiwn programmatwn.
<pc_magas> px. se subfiles ta vhosts se Ubuntu & Debian ston apache2 sto CentOs se ena file kai to kaneis na einai debian based.
<pc_magas> Asxeto alla pira ena vodafone smart mini gia development logous kseretai an mporw na tou perasw firefoxOS?
<xeirwn> pc_magas, den eimai proxwrhmenos user sta linux....ta perasmena xristougenna ekana thn prwth mou egkatastash se linux....ara den mporw duskola linux
<pc_magas> xeirwn, tote vale Ubuntu
<talos-mintgr> Για αυτό το λόγο υπάρχουν οι εύκολες διανομές Ubuntu, mint
<talos-mintgr> Το βασικό είναι να έχεις μια διανόμη που α) να δουλέυει χωρίς πολλά πολλα και β) να σου αρέσει
<talos-mintgr> Και να κάνεις την δουλεία σου
<talos-mintgr> Αλλίως θα φάς 10 χρόνια να βρεις την τέλεια διανομή και δεν θα κάνεις καμία δουλεία
<xeirwn> xmmmm
<xeirwn> swsto auto
<xeirwn> kai na mhn kollaei , opws kai na mhn parousiazei polla problhmata sto melon.
<pc_magas> Sini8ws to poso kollaei eksartatai apo UI kai Kernel
<talos-mintgr> Εκει θες μια LTS εκδωση
<talos-mintgr> Οσο για το μέλλον , αυτό είναι άγνωστο :-)
<xeirwn> diabazw edw(ollandika site) gia ubuntu, gia mint, gia debian, gia elementary,...kai meta xanesai sthn lista
<talos-mintgr> Όλλα αυτά είναι εξάισια λειτουργια και πάνω κάτω ίδια
<xeirwn> edw pou grafw twra exw elementary( basismeno se ubuntu)...elega mipws 8a mporousa na dokimaza kai kati allo
<talos-mintgr> Απλά δίαλεξε ένα
<talos-mintgr> Όπως λέμε στην Κρήτη
<talos-mintgr> ΞΑ σου
<xeirwn> hahahahaha
<xeirwn> eixa xronia na to akousw auto :-)
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά αμα σου αρέσει το Elementary μια χαρά είναι
<talos-mintgr> Αν θέλεις να παίξεις πάλι μια χαρά είναι
<talos-mintgr> Αν βάλεις mint πάλι καλύτερα θα ειναι
<talos-mintgr> ΧΑΧΑΧΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑΧΑ FUN BOY
<xeirwn> mou aresei h emfanisi tou kai o tropos pou egka8ista/apegka8ista ta programmata.....ta upoloipa mou fainonte poio duskola
<talos-mintgr> Το είχα δει πριν 3-4 χρόνια και μου άρεσε
<talos-mintgr> Δεν βλάπτει όμως να δοκιμάσεις κάποιο άλλο περιβάλλον μήπως σε βολέψει καλύτερα
<xeirwn> exw bre mint sto palio pc ;-)...me duskoleuei me ta programmata kai tis enhmerwseis pou zhtaei ka8e toso
<xeirwn> to elementary me bolepse kapws...
<talos-mintgr> Εχεις δει καθόλου το KDE ?
<xeirwn> oxi
<pc_magas> Kalinyxta
<talos-mintgr> Καληνυχτα
<xeirwn> kalh sou nuxta pc magas
<talos-mintgr> Δες μια διανομή με KDE ειναι μια άλλη προσέγγισή και ίσως σε βολέψει
<xeirwn> po-po puraulos...oute kalhnuxta den prolaba na tou pow.....
<talos-mintgr> Προσοπικά δεν το συμπαθώ, αλλά περι ορέξεως ...
<xeirwn> to elementary exei KDE ?
<talos-mintgr> Δεν ξέρω
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά νομίζω βγάινει μόνο στο δίκο το patheon(???)
<xeirwn> to mint exei etsi ?
<talos-mintgr> To μιντ έχει, αλλά το 17.2 θα βγεί την άλλη βδομάδα
<xeirwn> nai etsi nomizw ki egw mono pantheon exei....den einai asxhmo bebaiws , alla den kserw ton logo giati to kratane  etsi austhra sto pantheon
<talos-mintgr> SUSE ειναι άριστο σε KDE αν θέλεις να πειραματιστείς με την άλλη οικογένια
<talos-mintgr> δηλαδή σε rpm και οχι σε deb
<talos-mintgr> (Αν και μπορεί να πέσουν πολλά μεζεμένα λολ)
<xeirwn> xmmmm SUSE...den to eixa skeftei
<xeirwn> haha
<xeirwn> ti einai auto pou se odhgei na mou protineis gia KDE ?
<xeirwn> diakrineis kati , pou egw den to blepw ?
<talos-mintgr> Εφόσον ψάχνεις για "κατι άλλο"
<talos-mintgr> Η άποψη μου ειναι απλή Να έχεις αυτό που σου αρέσει
<talos-mintgr> Αν για να το βρεις θέλεις να δοκιμάσεις πολλά
<talos-mintgr> Και αν αγοράζεις ρούχα κατεβ'άζεις το μαγαζί
<talos-mintgr> Το KDE ειναι το επόμενο
<xeirwn> den mporw omws na dokimasw 500 diaforetika linux gia na dw poio 8a mou aresei sto telos...opws sofa eipes pio prin 8a faw thn upoloipoh zwh mou sto psaksimo ;-)
<talos-mintgr> Εγω προσωπικά γουστάρω πολύ το cinnamon και απεχθάνωμαι το unity
<dimkrick> kalispera paidia evala simera ta ubuntu 1404 lts kai o ekkinitis sta aristera mou den apokriptetai otan plisiazo ton kersora pano tou mipos xereis kapoios ti prepei na dior8oso?piga stis ri8miseis o8onis kai stin kartela emfanisi einai apenergopoiimenes oi epiloges gia tin apokripsi tou ekkiniti....
<talos-mintgr> Ξανα ΞΑ σου
<xeirwn> lol
<talos-mintgr> dimkrick: Δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω. Αν δεν απατήσει κάποιος άνοιξε θέμα στο φόρουμ
<dimkrick> euxaristo ...pou 8a paei 8a tin vro tin akri :) poli pi8ano epidi eimai entelos asxetos me ta ubuntu na patisa kati kai na apenergopoihsa tin dinatotita ...euxaristo poli pantos !!!
<talos-mintgr> Λυπάμε αλλα δεν δουλέυω το unity
<xeirwn> loipon ekana thn katatmish .... 21,4gb recovery,  win7 (C:) 119,7gb ,Data(D:) 217gb, unalokated 107gb
<talos-mintgr> Καλό ακούγετε
<xeirwn> aaaaa
<xeirwn> otan 8a egkatastisw twra sthn unalokated 107gb to linux, 8a prepei ekei mesa na ftiaksw kai allh partition gia to swap ?
<talos-mintgr> Λοιπόν
<talos-mintgr> Η διανομή κανονικά θα τα φτιάξει αυτά
<talos-mintgr> Αλλιώς
<talos-mintgr> Υπάρχουν 2 δρό,οι
<talos-mintgr> δρόμοι
<talos-mintgr> Πρωτα πρέπει να δείς τον τυπο του πινακα καταμήσεων που έχει ο δίσκος
<talos-mintgr> Ο παλίος τύπος δεχετε μόνο 4 καταμήσεις
<xeirwn> akribws
<talos-mintgr> Αλλα μια μπορεί να είναι μια "εκτεταμενη κατάτμηση" που σπαει σε πολλές "Λογικες" κατατμήσεις
<talos-mintgr> Τα ξέρεις αυτά?
<xeirwn> kapws...katalabainw ti les
<talos-mintgr> Identifying GPT use is easy in Windows 8
<talos-mintgr>     Go to Control Panel > Administrative Tools > Computer Management, and select Disk Management
<talos-mintgr>     On the left of the right lower pane,
<talos-mintgr>         right-click on Disk 0 and select Properties.
<talos-mintgr>         Select the Volumes tab.
<talos-mintgr>         The Partition style: entry will show as either Master Boot Record (MBR) or GUID Partition Table (GPT).
<talos-mintgr> ===
<talos-mintgr> ~  ᐅ sudo gdisk -l /dev/sda
<talos-mintgr> GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 0.8.8
<talos-mintgr> Partition table scan:
<talos-mintgr>   MBR: MBR only
<talos-mintgr> Αθτος ειναι ενας δίσκοπς μου που έχει το παλίο υστημα
<talos-mintgr> ΟΚ?
<xeirwn> sto laptop exw win7...den exw akoma balei to linux....ok
<talos-mintgr> Αλλά το προγραμμα εγκατάστασης συνήθως κάνει αυτόματα το σωστό
<talos-mintgr> Μπορείς να το δεις και απο το live συστημα
<xeirwn> phga sto suse gia na katebasw to live CD....kai xa8ika :-)
<xeirwn> exei 10 diaforetika downloads
<talos-mintgr> miso
<talos-mintgr> http://software.opensuse.org/132/en
<xeirwn> ok thx
<talos-mintgr> To OpenSuse θες
<xeirwn> ok ;-)
<talos-mintgr> Δεν ξέρω ανα εχουν IRC η ελληνική ομάδα όμως
<xeirwn> pws mporoume na to broume auto ?
<talos-mintgr> Εχουν πολλά ενεργα μέλη
<talos-mintgr> http://software.opensuse.org/132/en
<xeirwn> olo kales idees eisai apopse ;-)
<xeirwn> hehe
<talos-mintgr> http://planet.opensuse.org/gr/
<xeirwn> amannnn....mou anoikses douleies :)
<xeirwn> grafei wraia pragmata o sta8hs :-)....ante na doume poses wres pali 8a faw sto diabasma.....
<talos-mintgr> Τραβάτε με και ας κλάιω εισαι :P
<xeirwn> lol
<xeirwn> den peirazei, kalo mou kanei...rixne esu ides , kai xa mou emena
<xeirwn> idees* kai ksa mou *
<xeirwn> 8a sou pw ta nea aurio....paw gia ksekourash...kalh sou nuxta talos-mintgr , kai thx :-)
<talos-mintgr> kalh ξεκούραση\
<jemadux> xeirwn: #opensuse=el
<jemadux> #opensuse-el
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2673-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2673-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-21
<xeirwn> jemadux,  thx gia to room....
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2674-1: MySQL vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2674-1/>
<talos-mintgr> xeirwn: Πως πάει?
<xeirwn> ase talos-mintgr ....den paei...kolise sthn arxh kiolas :-((((
<xeirwn> katebasa to opensuse.iso....etreksa kai to universal-USB-Installer......perasa to iso sto usb mesw tou universal , kai bootara apo usb , alla den mou dinei epilogh na to treksw san live, para monaxa na to kanw install amesws
<xeirwn> ki egw 8elw na to treksw ligo san live usb , na dw an ta paei kala me to laptop , kai meta na to kanw install
<xeirwn> den katalabainw pou exw kanei la8os...
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-22
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2675-1: LXC vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2675-1/>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρα
<xeirwn> kalispera pc_magas !
<pc_magas> Παίδες ψάχνω ερεγαλείο για να rootάρω την συσκευή μου.
<pc_magas> Αλλα δε linux δεν βλέπω κάποιο. Η τουλάχιστον κάποιο οδηγό.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2676-1: NBD vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2676-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-23
<xeirwn> kalispera paides
<pc_magas> xeirwn, kalispera
<xeirwn> amm ki apoedw :)
<xeirwn> ti apekames telika me ekino to intervieuw ?
<pc_magas> xeirwn, poio to prob?
<xeirwn> to probl einai oti den briskw tropo na ftiaksw to opensuse KDE se live USB stick
<xeirwn> exoun mia perigrafh edw : https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Live_USB_stick   , alla xreiazetai na exw idi egkatestimeno to opensuse( an katalaba kala).....ki egw exw edw elementary os
<xeirwn> kati 8a exei pa8ei to pc mou...den mporei
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-24
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2682-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2682-1/> || USN-2681-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2681-1/> || USN-2680-1: Linux kernel (Trusty HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2680-1/> || USN-2679-1: Linux kernel (OMAP4) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2679-1/> || USN-2678-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2684-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2684-1/> || USN-2683-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2683-1/>
<Tassos> Μάγκες..  σκάλωσα στην python3
<Tassos> έχω κατασκευάσει 2 κλάσεις στην και έπειτα δημιουργώ ένα αντικείμενο της μίας και έπειτα στην άλλη όταν την δημιουργώ
<Tassos> θέλω να παίρνει ως παράμετρο ( ώστε να μπορεί να χειριστεί ) ένα αντικείμενο της κλάσης που δημιούργησα προηγουμένως
<Tassos> δλδ. να λέω k = Object1()
<Tassos> και έπειτα
<Tassos> m = Object2( k )
<Tassos> αυτό δε γίνεται;
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-26
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu Install Fest - Innovathens - Τεχνόπολη Γκάζι <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/10-07-15/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%87%CE%BD%CF%8C%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B7-%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%AC%CE%B6%CE%B9> || Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) reaches End of Life on July 23, 2015 <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/04-07-15/ubuntu-1410-utopic-unicorn-reaches-end-life-july-23-2015> || Ubuntu Hour στο ΘησείÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από events: Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Συναντηση μελους απο Αθηνα στα Χανια <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=294732#p294732> || Εκδηλώσεις / Ανακοινώσεις Chania L.U.G. | Re: Αλλαγή τοποθεσίας για τις συναντήσεις του Chania-LUG <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=247935#p247935> || ΕκδηÎ
<Panagiotis> καλημερα σας
<Panagiotis> Παρακαλω την βοηθεια σας. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων
<Panagiotis> Εκανα εγκατασταση την 14.04 και μετα διαβασα εναν οδηγο για να βαλεις 14.04 σε 14.10 χωρις φορματ
<Panagiotis> τον εκτελεσα κατα γραμμα αλλα τωρα μου πεταει μετα απο το reboot
<Panagiotis> 1026 packages can be updated
<Panagiotis> Your ubuntu release is not supported anymore.
<Panagiotis> [61.712888] systemd-logind[855] : Failed to start unit user@1000.service: user@1000.service
<Panagiotis> [61.712940] systemd-logind[855] : Failed to start user service: Unknown unit : user@1000.service
<tret> 14.10 den einai supported
<tret> to 14.04 exei long term support mexri to 2017
<tret> kalytera einai ta updates na ta kaneis molis vgainoun
<tret> Panagiotis: auto einai bug
<tret> mporei na xreiastei na kaneis format
<Panagiotis> Eyxaristw.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-26
<harsh410> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-30
<eugenios> kaλο μεσημερι,κ υπομονη με την ζεστη
<eugenios> kaλο απογευμα,παιδες.αν κ με τοση ζεστη δν το βλεπω για καλο...
#ubuntu-gr 2017-07-25
<zeon219> kalispera\
<Black_Horseman> spera
<Guest71831> shmera ypostirizoume olympiako kai aek ws ellines
<kerato> noted
#ubuntu-gr 2017-07-29
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Kanw video zografizontas ksexwrista to frame.
<pc_magas> Awesome?!
<pc_magas> philipballew, kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2019-07-22
<kostas47> Καλημέρα σας ,Μέτα από περιπλανήσεις επανήλθα ubuntu αλλά έχω  προβλήματα 1) έχω  ξεχάσει  το mail  στην κοινότητα 2) ο mazilla δεν λειτουργεί το flash player  . Αν μπορει να λυσει το προβλημα ας μπει με το teamviewer
<kostas47> Μάλλον θα μείνω με τα πρόβλημα μου ,ας είναι να είστε όλοι καλά .
